# Netbeans: Buttons mit Label bzw. Rahmen unterlegen



## epitox (12. Jun 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Java-Begeisterte,

mein Anliegen steht eigentlich schon in der Überschrift:

Wie schaffe ich es in Netbeans, dass ich Buttons über ein Label bzw. irgendein anderes Objekt legen kann, ohne dass es mir die ganze Oberfläche verschiebt?

Gibt es nicht so etwas wie einen "Ebenen-Manager"?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## bERt0r (12. Jun 2012)

Versuch nochmal dein Problem zu beschreiben, ganz ohne Fachbegriffe. Was hast du vor?


----------



## epitox (12. Jun 2012)

Ich habe eine Reihe von Buttons und ich würde gerne ein Label mit einer Grafik füllen und das als Hintergrund verwenden.

Quasi in 4 Ebenen einteilen:

1. JFrame
2. JPanel
3. jLabel
4. jButton bzw. TextField

Wenn ich aber ein Button auf ein Label ziehe, dann verschiebt es das Label bzw. den so, dass beide Elemente nebeneinander positioniert sind.

Ich hätte sie aber gerne übereinander...


----------



## bERt0r (12. Jun 2012)

Als Hintergrund für was? Willst deinem Button eine Graphik geben oder soll das Panel der Buttons eine Hintergrundgraphik haben?


----------



## epitox (12. Jun 2012)

Ich hätte gerne folgendes:

jPanel (ist im Bild gelb)
Hintergrund (jLabel mit Bild)
Auf dem Hintergrund Buttons, Textfelder etc.

Der rote Kasten soll den Label darstellen, der auf dem Panel liegt und auf ihn sollen die Buttons etc.


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Jun 2012)

epitox hat gesagt.:


> Der rote Kasten soll den Label darstellen, der auf dem Panel liegt und auf ihn sollen die Buttons etc.



Wieso soll das denn ein Label sein? Da benutzt man normalerweise einen Container, d.h. ein weiteres Panel in dem du die Buttons hinzufügen kannst.


----------



## bERt0r (12. Jun 2012)

Du kannst einem JPanel ein Hintergrundbild spendieren indem du die paintComponent Methode wie folgt überschreibst:

```
private BufferedImage image=....;

@Override
public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
{
g.drawImage(image,0,0,null);
paintChildren(g);
}
```


----------



## epitox (13. Jun 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Wieso soll das denn ein Label sein? Da benutzt man normalerweise einen Container, d.h. ein weiteres Panel in dem du die Buttons hinzufügen kannst.



Vielen Dank, dann probier ich das mal so


----------



## epitox (13. Jun 2012)

Funktioniert ideal mit den jPanels!

Macht jetzt deutlich mehr her


----------

